# Lupine Betty 12 LED Bike-Lampe mit Upgrade-Kit



## laune- (3. Januar 2011)

Ich verkaufe eine Lupine Betty 12. Die Lampe wurde zum Mountainbiken benutzt. Da mir hierzu momentan die Zeit fehlt und die Lampe zu Schade ist um ihre Zeit im Schrank (das hat sie leider schon ein drei-viertel Jahr) zu verbringen verkaufe ich sie. Die Lampe war im Dezember 2009 bei Lupine zur Wartung. Bei der Wartung wurde auch das Lampenkopf Upgrade durchgeführt um die Leuchtleistung zu verbessern, außerdem wurden alle Kontakte gefettet und ein neuer Kabelbaum eingelötet. Das Upgrade erhöht die Lichtleistung von 1400 auf 1750 Lumen. Die Lampe sowie der Flaschen-Akku haben normale Gebrauchsspuren. 

Technische Daten:

Lampe:
Gewicht komplett mit Akku: 810g
Akkukapazität / Spannung: 13,8 AH 7,2V
Lichtleistung: 1750 Lumen
Leuchtzeit22 W: 6Stunden
Leuchtzeit1 W: 84 Stunden 
Leuchtzeit 0.25 W: 336 Stunden
Einsatzbereich: -25°C - +70°C 
Abstrahlwinkel des Linseneinsatzes: 16° / 22°


Inhalt:
22W-LED Lampe mit PCS V7 
Li-Ion Akku-Flasche 13,8 Ah
Lupine Charger One mit Netzteil und 12V Ladekabel 
Helmhalter mit 1,2 m Verlängerungskabel
Syntace Peppi V3
Halterung für Oversized-Lenker
Adapter für ausländische Steckdosen
Auto-Ladekabel
Zusätzlich noch ein Ersatz LED-Board
1 Gummi-Montagering für normale Lenker
1 Gummi-Montagering für oversized Lenker
Bedienungsanleitungen (die Bedienungsanleitung für den Lampenkopf liegt leider nicht bei, kann aber auf der Lupine-Homepage runtergeladen werden)



LINK zur Auktion: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180607721362&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_719wt_1241


----------



## laune- (5. Januar 2011)

Update: Bessere Bilder vom Lampenkopf verfügbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laune- (22. Januar 2011)

Da der höchstbietende die Lampe doch nicht haben wollte, steht sie erneut zum Verkauf.


----------

